# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  En los últimos 20 años, las inundaciones en España han causado 312 muertes

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...do-312-muertes




> *En los últimos 20 años, las inundaciones en España han causado 312 muertes*
> 
> 18/11/2016
> 
> Las inundaciones en España han causado la muerte de 312 personas en los últimos 20 años, y causan daños materiales por valor de 800 millones de euros al año, según se desprende de las conclusiones del Observatorio de Catástrofes, organizado este jueves 17 de noviembre por la Fundación Aon España.
> 
> El foro de reflexión centrado en las inundaciones ha tenido como escenario el Auditorio de Fundación ONCE, y ha contado con la participación del presidente del Observatorio, Pedro Tomey, quien ha afirmado que cada año se producen en España una media de diez episodios graves de inundaciones, que causan daños materiales por unos 800 millones de euros.
> 
> Por otra parte, un informe presentado por el director general del Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros (CCS), Sergio Álvarez, pone de manifiesto que en la actualidad, de acuerdo con los mapas cartográficos, 710.000 españoles viven en zonas identificadas de muy alto riesgo de inundación y que las indemnizaciones por daños materiales causados por las inundaciones ascendieron a 4.564 millones de euros entre 1987 y 2015.
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2016),Jonasino (22-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

_"Por último, el director de Accesibilidad Univesal de la Fundación ONCE, Jesús Hernández-Galán, ha explicado los protocolos de actuación en situaciones de emergencia para el caso de personas con discapacidades, así como los principales retos a los que se enfrentan"_

Ese es un tema importante en protección civil y es un orgullo que España esté a la cabeza de conocimientos y protocolos de actuación al respecto. Vienen técnicos de muchos paises a aprender.

----------

